# A nursery of Mini Peek-a-boo plants



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm away from the forum for a while, and I return to find so many new and exciting props waiting for me in the showroom. Unreal.

My Halloween prop building has been on hiatus. As a handful of you know, I have a table at the Festival of Fear this year in Toronto (at the end of August). All my energy has been sunk into getting things ready for my table display. It's my first public showing and I wanted to come up with items people might like.

Many of you are familiar with my Peek-A-Boo plant. I hunkered down and made 18 mini ones. Starting to get the hang of eyeballs!


















I have more to make but need to take a break. There's a few more images on my website if you're interested.

Luckily if I have some leftover after the convention, it will fit into this year's theme, meaning I'm not as far behind in prop making as I feel!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're so adorable

Make them stop looking at me!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

OK, that just gave me a serious case of the willies. That takes a lot! Good job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Ghoul Friday! I'm sure you will sell all of your mini peek-a-boo plants. Good Luck at the Festival of Fear.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

No way are those styrofoam eyeballs. They look great -- I didn't see a how-to for the eyes on your site. They glisten. Did you use easyeyes, or paint them yourself?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks 



Rahnefan said:


> No way are those styrofoam eyeballs. They look great -- I didn't see a how-to for the eyes on your site. They glisten. Did you use easyeyes, or paint them yourself?


Both. Played with easyeyes in photoshop. Used them as a base. Painted overtop.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That looks like a lot of work Ghoulie! I have admired your eyeball plants and even rec'd it as project to my hunbun. She feels like Haunted Tiki Island needs some evil flora to go with its fauna, and I hope she makes these.

Your a busy bee this year!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Those are really, really, cool. What is that material around the eyes?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Denhaunt said:


> What is that material around the eyes?


The foliage? It's all toilet paper


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> The foliage? It's all toilet paper


Hey, they could be used as a Charmin halloween ad:googly:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are great!!
Not now as you're so busy but maybe later...
- I'd love to see you make a couple of those as "bauble heads"!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are so cool.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love em!!!

I don't think you're going to have any left after the FearFest. Better plan on making more for your own haunt later.

I do love Plants Gone Bad.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

These are so cool, GF! The foliage looks so real and organic! I may have to attempt these at some point.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats cool, you did a great job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your work GF, and these little guys are really cool.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

They're the cutest little bad plants I have ever seen!!!!! Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Way to go Ghoul....love these guys


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Those are great!!
> Not now as you're so busy but maybe later...
> - I'd love to see you make a couple of those as "bauble heads"!


You're the second person to make such a suggestion. If I pick up some springs, I'll let you know how it all turns out 



Revenant said:


> I do love Plants Gone Bad.


lol It's like a bad FOX program "When Plants Attack"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> lol It's like a bad FOX program "When Plants Attack"


Take it seriously, folks!:googly:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are incredible!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

AWESOME. Your wee eyeball plants are a HUGE inspiration for me this year.

I wanted to make it to the FOF, but not sure if I will ($$$ and all that). If I do, I'll stop by. If not, have fun and sell LOTS!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> AWESOME. Your wee eyeball plants are a HUGE inspiration for me this year.
> 
> I wanted to make it to the FOF, but not sure if I will ($$$ and all that). If I do, I'll stop by. If not, have fun and sell LOTS!


I'm totally into the idea of doing a nature theme this year. Weren't you talking about doing a forest theme this time around too?

Make sure you come by and say hi if you attend FoF


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How are you going to display them? Or did you already tell us that and I wasn't paying attention again?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Peek-A-Boo plants are great, Ghoul. I love the variety of eye sizes you used.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> How are you going to display them? Or did you already tell us that and I wasn't paying attention again?


On the table or at the house? Still working out the table display, but if I have any left over for my Halloween display, I'll create a mossy area for them to be growing out of.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are really cool GF


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those are adorable! if you have any left i want one!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

AWWW! Those are too cute! Very nice!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cute little buggers.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a great project to do with you little ones. So since we are starting to get close to Halloween. I wanted to bring this up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm glad to did bring this thread back up Watcher, I had never seen it before. These are very cool! Excellent work Ghoul Friday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome, but I knew they would be...makes me want some!


----------

